

Does peak Wikipedia mean the Internet has stopped growing? - nerdtastic5

Google Web Trends shows Wikipedia traffic flat to down since spring: http://trends.google.com/websites?q=wikipedia.org. Is this just seasonality, or could this be an indication that secular growth on the internet has come to end...?
======
bediger
What resource limits The Internet's growth? Human population, perhaps? Since
population rises more than linearly, shouldn't internet growth go along with
that?

